# UV Sensor UVN800



## acaciolobo (21 Jul 2011 às 12:25)

Caros meteo's

Agradecia que me informassem onde poderei comprar um UV Sensor UVN800 ou similar.
Andei na net mas as casas que vendem não vendem para Portugal.

Agradecia resposta urdente.

Obrigado


----------



## Puma (21 Jul 2011 às 12:47)

Bem vindo ao Forum 

Já experimentaste na Pixmania ?

Foi onde comprei o meu.

http://www.pixmania.com/pt/pt/2584721/art/oregon-scientific/sonda-uvn-800.html


----------

